# Prepping for stalkers and the criminally insane



## ThePrepDerp2

I was on a YouTube spree yesterday watching videos about stalkers, mentally deranged people, and of course, the people they kill. So I got to thinking how would you prepare for a situation like that besides having alarms? You could arm yourself but most of the time they'd be armed too. what about children? A lot of us have kids and with the internet only being more prominent, stalking seems to be more common than ever. and we obviously can't arm our children. So what would you or someone close to you do if in a dangerous situation with someone who can't be reasoned with, is armed, and is only interested in one goal: harming YOU


----------



## MrParacord

I'll do whatever I could to stop the threat. I refuse to be a victim or my family be a victim.


----------



## Deek550

In relation to Paracord, you could use a monkey fist. However, you would want to check with your local state laws in that regard on whether it is allowed.

Pepper-Spray would be another great defensive weapon. Anything that gives a person the ability to flee and call for help is a plus.


----------



## MrParacord

Pepper spray is good unless your down wind.


----------



## ThePrepDerp2

Good suggestions but I mean in places where you can't bring a weapon legally, like schools, theaters, airports, and other standard places


----------



## MrParacord

An ink pen, pencil, keys, etc all make great self defense tools in places that you named.


----------



## MrParacord

Or just have this on you at all times. It's made from black ABS plastic. Everyone that sees it thinks it's just a keychain skull since I keep it (for quick release) on my car keys but once I tell them it's like brass knuckles they talk about how sick it is.


----------



## ThePrepDerp2

Good suggestions. Correct me if I'm wrong but you can bring a tactical pen on a plane, right?


----------



## HardcoreSlot

Best defense is avoiding the problem in the first place. Dont go to shady areas when you cannot carry. If you do have to go to dangerous areas keep your wits and use your situational awareness to keep yourself out of trouble. 
That being said **** can hit the fan anywhere at anytime.
I love those lil mini knucks and think they are a viable option. not to mention I ALWAYS have a blade or something even if its something small. Also, things in the environment can be used in a defense scenario as well. 
Still evasion I think is the best option.


----------



## HardcoreSlot

I just found these too! like a monkey fist but cooler!









https://www.facebook.com/JLovePCord?hc_location=ufi


----------



## MrParacord

ThePrepDerp2 said:


> Good suggestions. Correct me if I'm wrong but you can bring a tactical pen on a plane, right?


I've seen some of those pens advertised as TSTO compliant but I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## TheknottyCanuck

I know its a bit old school but I worked security and protection for years. You can always knot and make you own non metallic blackjack. Like the monkeys fist but firmer. Find a heavier ceramic weight 8 to 12 ounces.
Just a thought.


----------



## Ready_Cords

A Streamlight Stylus Pro or a Mini MagLite (2AA) are legal EVERYWHERE, and they double as kubotans. The MiniMag was originally designed for that purpose.


----------



## TheknottyCanuck

Yes, and you can download a very good guide called How to Master the Yawara PDF. If you have adobe reader, start slowly while practicing. My teacher wrote Stick Fighting by Masaki Hatsumi but again start slowly or find a local teacher to show how to use is best.


----------



## zachparis15

If you trust your kids, you can give them some knives or go to 'BudK' and look at their defensive weapons. They have a stun gun that looks like an iPhone


----------



## MrParacord

zachparis15 said:


> If you trust your kids, you can give them some knives or go to 'BudK' and look at their defensive weapons. They have a stun gun that looks like an iPhone


A stun gun is a good weapon if you can get the drop on the enemy. Like if you are handing over your walket/purse then while they are looking at your hand with the wallet/purse you strike with the stun gun in your other hand. 

A stun gun is a to close to threat type of weapon. 

Note: I'm not talking about the stun guns that the police have I'm talking those fancy looking, you can find just about anywhere ones.


----------



## TheknottyCanuck

Unfortunately for us in Canada Stun guns and Tasers or and electronic discharge weapon is illegal for civilians. So we can't buy them or order them in stores up here. I've seen the Budk catalogs but they will not ship ANYTHING to Canadians. I tried to order a Bushcraft knife and paracord; got a simple and profound NO become an 'merican and we'll sell you whatever ya want. (I got a laugh out of it, they lost a sale that Amazon made  true story).


----------



## zachparis15

They should ship to Canada if the customers are paying for it. As long as they get money, they should be pretty happy.


----------



## Ready_Cords

I'd be willing to bet they've had too much trouble getting things through Canadian customs. Even things that are legal, with properly filled out forms, often get rejected, from what I hear.


----------



## zachparis15

That makes sense


----------

